# Shows In New Jersey North Jersey area?



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you guys know when shows near you will happen? I have never been to one and would love to go. Is there an official website?
If not then would anyone be able to know if any in North Jersey or maybe the most a couple hours away from North Jersey?
Thanks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

alb23m said:


> How do you guys know when shows near you will happen? I have never been to one and would love to go. Is there an official website?
> If not then would anyone be able to know if any in North Jersey or maybe the most a couple hours away from North Jersey?
> Thanks.


*Hi alb23m,There two in NJ, 1 NY ,I will post info as soon as I am thru feeding my birds.There also be 1 in eastern Pennsylvania *GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

alb23m said:


> How do you guys know when shows near you will happen? I have never been to one and would love to go. Is there an official website?
> If not then would anyone be able to know if any in North Jersey or maybe the most a couple hours away from North Jersey?
> Thanks.


*HI alb23m, The BIG APPLE INVITATIONL all breeds all age show14 NOVEMBER 2009,AT WESTCHESTER COUNTY CENTER,wHITE PLAINS,NY,FOR MORE INFO CONTANT SAL GIGANTE 914-664-6327............#2 November21 South Jersey Pigeon Association young and old bird show.At the Magnolia road fire house,Pemberton, New Jersey .Contact Francis Stidfole at 609-217-7805...........#3. December 5 Bayshore Variety Pigeon Club, at the contact Nelson Garcia at 732-995-5278 4H building 645 Cranberry Rd.,in East Brunswick, New Jersey* GEORGE


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks George, the first one is about 30min away from me, do you know usually how big these shows are, or you cant tell. Ill give them a call and ask.
Thanks again.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

alb23m said:


> Thanks George, the first one is about 30min away from me, do you know usually how big these shows are, or you cant tell. Ill give them a call and ask.
> Thanks again.


*This show is a new show,last year was their first show. I believe that they had around 2000 birds.I know that the people that are behind this show don,t fool around I would say that they will have more birds this .year.*GEORGE


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

wow sounds cool. Im 100% sure im going to this one.


----------

